# _______VS________ In Gold Medal Game Tonite!



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I got yelled at for revealing the outcome of the US Semi final game in my forum title so….

Canada vs USA..this is going to be a great game! I just hope the US comes with more game than the Russians…..the Slovakians really gave them a great game…...Can't wait!

*USA USA USA USA USA USA USA *


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Canada has the most golds of any other county at the Olympics. Team Canada will be adding one more today!!

GO CANADA GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The United States does not seek to define its identity through Olympic triumphs the way some other nations do. Just my observation.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Canada will win 5-3, predicts Don Cherry.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Go USA!!!!!*


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

Our Father, who art in VANCOUVER, hockey be thy name, thy will be done. GOLD to be WON on ICE as well as IN THE STANDS, give us this day, our hockey sticks and forgive us our penalties, as we forgive those who cross check against us. Lead us not into elimination but deliver us to victory, in the name of the fans, ...CANADA and the HOLY PUCK. AMEN!! █♥█ CANADA █♥█


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

we WILL repeat!


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

After todays game they will change Canada to Can't ada


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't get too cocky my friends from the frozen north…..US is the *only *undefeated team in the tourny…if you want to start throwing around stats…

Jose can you see…..by the dawns early light…what so proudly we hail…*USA USA USA USA*

Canada…the USA's hat..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lolo notottoman….i dont beat ppl up if we lose….we've lost for the past 50 years before 2002 and I'm just all caught up in the winning streak…I wanna keep it that way….We will lose at some point and I will have to bow my head in shame, shake the opponents hand (with spit on mine) lol and get ready for the next 4 years ahead


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

but until we lose GO TEAM CANADA!!


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Much like our health care system. Once again the Canadians will beat the states.

After all, look at a map of Canada and US, Canada is on top!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

and we have more cdns than foreigners or illegal aliens in our country lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

jp america


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

the usa cant heal their wounded players thats all


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wait till USA wins tonight! I must say that this has been the most exciting winter games I can remember! So many great competitors from all countries represented.


----------



## cut50 (Feb 9, 2010)

Was Go Canada Go

Now Gold Canada Go

Next Gold Canada Gold

What ever happens this has been an awsome Olympics for Canada…..1st Gold on home turf and 13!!! 
Gold Metals, proud is an understatement.

Will be a great game and starts at a good time for everyone in N. America.

Cheers To All


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Our Father, who art in VANCOUVER, hockey be thy name, *

Jinx.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

by the way david just because u have to hide your country's name in your title doesnt mean you have to hide ours! lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

you know how much im gonna get a slap in the face if canada loses eh? but i believe in them! █♥█ CANADA █♥█


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

_VS_ _In Gold Medal Game Tonite!

Mark maybe he does not know who is playing today.

Canada VS USA In Gold Medal Game Tonite!


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

losing to U.S twice in the same tourney might start a riot


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

he got cocky on one game win al


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

dont piss of cdns when theyre drunk lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

mark - i thought canada outplayed us in the first game - just could'nt get the biscuit in the basket - just saying another loss would probably ruffle some feathers up there! should be a great game


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ya canada had outshot no problem but its kinda hard to score when theres a brickwall blocking the net lol


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

blah blah blah..as far as I remember the score sheet doesn't say anything about who outplayed who..it just says winner…looser.
I know who is in the game..I said at the start of this Forum that I was yelled at for giving away who won the last US semi game, so I left the titles blank….if you guys weren't so drunk on that skunk pee you call Molsen, and didn't have so many red maple leafs blinding your vision (maple leafs arnet red by the way..but maybe they get that way after 1, 2, 10 beers) you would have read that part…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Brad_ nailor Molson is beer American beer is water to us it takes 6 American beers to make one Canadian, and the Maple Leaf is red in the Falls in the end of the season like today so the Leaf is going to be red all night.
If you're used to you weak American beer try on of ours and you will see the difference you won't need a 6 pack one will do you.
We call your beer piss we use them to practice shooting.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Canadians should be happy that there is no Olympic Spelling Bee..oh, the humanity.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

THE GAME IS ON }


----------



## papabear (Mar 28, 2009)

The mathematical proof Canada will win gold Today.






Goooooo Canada!!!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

pooppiekat you can stick your head where the sun don't shine ..hope you understand the spelling


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I say Scotland will win.Thats another word for Canada as we have so many Scot's in Canada>Alistair


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

*GMman* well said 
*Alistair* never a true Word Spoken
*Mark,GMman,Brad* may the best team win

go Canada LOL…......

Andy


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

canada is up 1-0….you're a good manpommy! ....and the other mvp's (al, allistair, papabear, cut 50, notottoman, and canadajeff!)


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

2-0 Canada. Great game so farr!! =D


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

2-1 Canada. This is a great gamee!! =D


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Markswife even i'm watching the bloody game now and i hav'nt a clue whats going on LOL…...


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont think it quite matches the 66 world cup tho


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

lol Im right in to it =) Who ever wins its a damn good game!! =D Im hoping for Canada but they are both good teams!!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

is it half time now LOL….......


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol andy thats great….you dont understand the game and you still root for our team….you got my vote for your country anytime….rugby or cricket you name it bro


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mark i'm a rugby man a real mans sport LOL….....


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

GO CANADA GO !!!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

BRAD your very quiet mate LOL…...........


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy you have no half time it is 3 period of 20 min. each they break for 10 min. in between.
If even after the 3 period they go in overtime.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

So why do they have so many rest periods are they not that fit LOL….......


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Don Cherry.com


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

how do i get a canadian hockey shirt


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy Search for Canadian jersey


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mario go and look on line thats were i'm watching Supersport must have it on mate


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

2 1 to Canada mate


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

did i hear that right that USA have lost thier goal keeper


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

WHY not get rid of a defender


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

2-2~~


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

OH mate it's 2-2 now your not missing to much its not Rugby Boet


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

ok what happens if there is no more goals


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

USA USA USA


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BaBY


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

yahoo Canada wins !!!!!!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GO CANADA GO CANADA GO CANADA GO CANADA GO GO GO GO GO GO GO …..........................................................


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

CANADA CANADA CANADA


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

GOLD GOLD GOLD GO CANADA!!!! █♥█ AMAZING GAME


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Brad nailor did you piss your pants


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WE WIN WE WIN!!1


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

WELL DONE CANADA YOU DESERVE IT ….......................................


----------



## cyclone (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone know who won this game?????. Nova Scotia's own. SYDNEY CROSBY

Go Canada Go


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Brad i feel your pain NOT ….........


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

'USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA"

//\\// [()] "][" !!!!!!!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ANDY YOU'RE THE MAN!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

█♥█ CANADA █♥█ █♥█ CANADA █♥█ █♥█ CANADA █♥█


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mark still dont understand the game very well but it was fun watching and seeing you guys baiting each other


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Woooo Hoooo !!!!

Crosby for Canada


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

MARK GMman enjoy your hangovers in the morning


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

ABBOTT forever the gentleman good shout …...


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

great game


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

GOLD ▌♥ ▌CANADA ▌♥ ▌ GOLD

Now that's what I call a great game!!!!

Once again, we prove…it's our game baby!!! )

Congrats to the US on the silver…...


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

It was a great game..the better team won…US has nothing to be ashamed about…
Gman…no I didn't piss my pants, but I bet you did after the US tied it up with .24 left on the clock…


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL brad i bet he did too ….........


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Now I can tell you really piss your pants brad_ Nailor


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It was a great game and my hat is off to the two finalists who played exceptional hockey and great sportsmanship.
The U.S. was a formidable opponent I offer my congratulations on winning silver in World tournament Hockey.
I hope we can meet again in similar circumsantnce in 4 more years.

Bob


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

…US has nothing to be ashamed about…

Damn right they don't have anything to be ashamed about! Especially when you consider they weren't predicted to do much better than 5th place….and they DAMN near handed em' to us on a plate.

Awesome game!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

And how do you know that Gman..do your Molsen beer goggles have a special ability to be able to detect urine..I'm afraid it's your piss it's detecting..or is it your beer?

Your right, Bob and Tony…..seems some Canadians are more gracious winners than others…I guess I deserve a ball busting…but I was just rooting for my country..they did well


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

...
that guy looks kinda scary


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes boys they did good the US team, this was just a game now it's over and the ugly stuff should go away and lets get back to woodworking it's over.
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I started working on my grand daughters toy box today.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I will start soon the warm weather is coming.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

good game fellas im calm now….now we gotta wait four more yrs


----------



## kodiak (Feb 15, 2010)

60 minutes of entertainment
1 gold metal
priceless

I think is the official price tag
now all we have to do is pay for these games


----------



## papabear (Mar 28, 2009)

we did it, we did it, we did it, YEA!!!!!!

Good game USA. It takes alot for any team to get this far in.


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Great game USA, it should be an interesting time in another 4 years.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mission76 (Jun 24, 2008)

Man just got back from 11+hours at the bar…this one still hurts a lot. Not a big fan of hockey but went out to root for my country and totally got swept up in the game. Like the players on the USA side, I felt disappointed when the officials were puttimg the silvers around thier necks…but you know what..they have nothing to be ashamed about. They took the best team in the world to the brink and almost pulled out another Olympic hockey miracle. So congrats to Canada for thier victory and congrats to my homeland for making them work for it!!!


----------

